# subclipse phpeclipse



## disappearedng (Jan 7, 2009)

While install subclipse, 
an error was found:


```
subclipse-1.2.4_1 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      phpeclipse-1.2.0

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
```

Why should subclipse conflict with phpeclipse? They have completely different purposes and hence they shouldn't conflict with each other. 

Is this a bug?


----------



## kamikaze (Jan 8, 2009)

There is a CONFLICT entry in the subclipse port. Though the ports really do not conflict. I will email the maintainer of subclipse, he/she should remove this oddity.

BTW, nice to know that I'm not maintaining phpeclipse just for myself. The project has changed its distribution model so many times... it's always been a hell of a lot of work to update the port. I really hope they will stick with the current one.


----------

